# What we've done to Iraq!



## Billo_Really (May 27, 2013)

*While we remember the fallen on Memorial Day here, it's like Chernobyl there.​*

Iraqis are suffering through a 30-40% increase in cancer rates that are a direct result of the over 300 tons of depleted uranium munitions dropped on that country by us and the British.



> _"Before the Gulf war,...we had two or three cancer patients a month. Now we have 30 to 35 dying every month. Our studies indicate that 40 to 48% of the population in this area will get cancer: in five years' time to begin with, then long after. That's almost half the population. Most...have no history of the disease. It is like Chernobyl here; the genetic effects are new to us; the mushrooms grow huge; even the grapes in my garden have mutated and can't be eaten."
> - Dr Jawad Al-Ali_


Another doctor said...



> _"Before the war, we saw only one case of this unusual tumour in two years,...[n]ow we have many cases, mostly with no family history. I have studied what happened in Hiroshima. The sudden increase of such congenital malformations is the same."
> - Dr Ginan Ghalib Hassen_


According to a US military physicist assigned to clean up the Gulf war battefield in Kuwait said... 



> _ "Each round fired by an A-10 Warhog attack aircraft carried over 4,500 grams of solid uranium. Well over 300 tons of DU was used. It was a form of nuclear warfare."_


What we did to that country is just unconscionable.

The best thing we can do to honor our dead this Memorial Day, is to end these fucking wars, cut the defense budget in half, close all our bases around the world and respect the UN Charter.

Only then, will this country become great again.


----------



## freedombecki (May 27, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> *While we remember the fallen on Memorial Day here, it's like Chernobyl there.​*
> 
> 
> Iraqis are suffering through a 30-40% increase in cancer rates that are a direct result of the over 300 tons of depleted uranium munitions dropped on that country by us and the British.
> ...


 Baloney! Saddam Hussein's WOMDs killed 500,000 Arabs outright. The survivors are in that little "increase" you are proferring as America's fault. Get a life.


----------



## Billo_Really (May 27, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> Baloney! Saddam Hussein's WOMDs killed 500,000 Arabs outright. The survivors are in that little "increase" you are proferring as America's fault. Get a life.


Fuck you, skumbag.  

Why don't you grow up and be a responsible adult?


----------



## Staidhup (May 27, 2013)

Well, Bill why don't you head over there and roll up your sleeves and give them a hand.


----------



## Billo_Really (May 27, 2013)

Staidhup said:


> Well, Bill why don't you head over there and roll up your sleeves and give them a hand.


Have you seen the price of air fares these days?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (May 28, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > *While we remember the fallen on Memorial Day here, it's like Chernobyl there.​*
> ...



Our war caused over 1 million to die in Iraq. You defend that?


----------



## Caroljo (May 28, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...



Not sure where you get that number from....making up shit again??
Check out the numbers then come back and tell us again!  Many deaths were from car bombs and their own people killing them!

Iraq Body Count


----------



## RoccoR (May 28, 2013)

_et al,_



			
				Summary said:
			
		

> In this report, it is concluded that the radiation doses from DU do not pose a radiological hazard to the population at the four studied locations in southern Iraq. The estimated annual committed effective radiation doses that could arise from exposure to DU residues are low, always less than 100 µSv/a and only to a few, if any, individuals, and therefore of little radiological concern. The estimated radiation doses are less than those received on average by individuals from natural sources of radiation in the environment (worldwide average 2.4 mSv/a), below internationally recommended dose limits for members of the public (1 mSv/a) and below the action level of 10 mSv/a set out in the IAEA Safety Standard on Remediation of Areas Contaminated by Past Activities and Accidents to establish whether remedial actions are necessary.
> 
> _*SOURCE:*_ http://www-pub.iaea.org/MTCD/publications/PDF/Pub1434_web.pdf



With out a full epidemiological study, it is a leap to suggest that the correlation found between birth defects and DU material is also the cause:  DU = birth defects.  This is especially true since the areas of Fallujah and Basra are the spot locations.

It is probably much more likely that the Tigris and Euphrates Rivers are the cause, as they are both contaminated water sources and used as a source of drinking water.  For instance, everyone knows there is cholera in the river.  Mothers had high exposure levels around the time of conception have an increased risk of congenital anomalies. 

Iraq is a dirty, filthy little country.  The cause for the defects could be anything.  I would jump to conclusions.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Truthseeker420 (May 28, 2013)

Caroljo said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...





> Earlier this month Media Lens searched the IBC database looking for incidents involving the mass killing of Iraqi civilians by &#8216;coalition&#8217; forces between January-June 2005. We began by searching for incidents citing a minimum of 10 deaths and above. This seemed reasonable. After all, the New York Times reported in July 2003:
> 
> "Air war commanders were required to obtain the approval of Defense Secretary Donald L. Rumsfeld if any planned airstrike was thought likely to result in deaths of more than 30 civilians. More than 50 such strikes were proposed, and all of them were approved." (Michael R. Gordon, 'After the War: Preliminaries; U.S. Air Raids in '02 Prepared for War in Iraq,' New York Times, July 20, 2003)
> 
> ...



Media Lens - PAVED WITH GOOD INTENTIONS - IRAQ BODY COUNT - PART 2

IBC is a corporate media propaganda.


----------



## longknife (May 28, 2013)

As one who follows the news from Iraq on a daily basis, this is the biggest pile of male bovine excrement ever!

The current attacks and deaths are the result of Shi'a backed by Iran fighting Iraqi Sunnis. The same old stuff that's been going on for 800 years.

How is the U.S. responsible for that?


----------



## U2Edge (Jun 17, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...



Thats what Bed-Wetting Liberals wish the figure was. The number that died, oh and only a fraction were the result of US military action, is *UNDER* 200,000, including insurgents, Saddams soldiers, soldiers and police of the new Iraq, and then civilians. 

                Saddam,  a dictator that caused the deaths of 1.5 million people while he was in power, invaded and attack four different countries, used WMD more times than any leader since World War I, invaded and annexed the first country since Adolf Hitler did in the early 1940s, threatened global economic collapse through the potential seizure and sabotage of much of the worlds energy supply located in close proximity to Iraq in the persian Gulf, has thankfully been removed making the world a much safer place!

*Oh, here is a little clip all you SADDAM LOVERS should take a look at:*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KNxks7LqY0w]Saddam's Chemical attack on halabja - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sallow (Jun 17, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > *While we remember the fallen on Memorial Day here, it's like Chernobyl there.​*
> ...



Well...

The Iran/Iraq war was egged on by the US. And the weapons used were provided by the US. Sorta the same thing for the Kuwait invasion.

Add in Clinton's embargo.

So yeah..the US bears the brunt of the blame for alot of Iraq's misery.


----------



## U2Edge (Jun 17, 2013)

Sallow said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...



Saddam's Iraq was a client state of the Soviet Union receiving Billions of dollars worth of Tanks, Armored Personal Carriers, Combat Aircraft, Combat Helicopters and Artillery while he was in power. The United States did not provide Iraq weapons, but it did provide Iran with weapons during the Iran/Contra dealings.


----------



## Carnorr (Jun 20, 2013)

If Iraqis want to stop terrorists from entering Iraq,this is what they should do. Best method to counter terrorism. 
(For those of you that dont know,Iraqs northern part is run by kurds and there have not been one terrorist attack since 2005,and no US soldier have died there since 2003). 

But the Iraqi liberation in 2003 was a necessary war. Just think about if we did not attack Iraq. Saddam would still be in power,and Iraqis would still live in fear. And when Saddam dies,his even more crazy son would take power. 
Under Saddam Hussein,at least 400 000 iraqis died by his regime. That is if we dont take into account the 1000000 soldiers that died in Iran-Iraq war. Saddam also attacked Kuwait,and could have attacked more states in the future if he wasnt toppled.


----------



## Shoey (Jun 21, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...



Undoubtedly The Iraq War and The "Democratic Wars" were unquestionably considered unconstitutional wars. The fundamental purpose and role of the US military is to defend against invasion or insurrection of The United States that taxes should be confined to accommodate for the "common defence and general Welfare of the United States" (Article 1 Section 8) which would forbid the use of the US military as an international force of tyranny and US tax dollars being funded to intervene in the sovereign affairs of a foreign nations. The Right of the People that oppose American military occupation/oversight of their country by a foreign nation (U.S.) is an unalienable Right. Governments such as the U.S. cannot justifiably be imposed upon a People through tyranny (U.S. government interventionism and imperialism) which is what an invading army represents. The United States, apace with United Nations imposed economic sanctions on Iraq between 1991-2003 which resulted in the "murder" (deaths) of an estimated 1 million -1.5 million Iraqi civilians, predominately children ages 5 and under. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=FbIX1CP9qr4]Madeleine Albright - 60 Minutes - YouTube[/ame]

"We think the price is worth it" ~ (D) Madeline Albright

*Why was the United States violating the sovereign airspace of Iraq??? *​


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 21, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > *While we remember the fallen on Memorial Day here, it's like Chernobyl there.​*
> ...


----------



## SanTropezII (Jun 27, 2013)

Iraq has always been (and still is) a mess.


----------

